# Moose Puzzle



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

One of my clients wanted a carved moose head with a very large set of antlers that he found mounted on the carving...

I did not have a large enough log to carve that. So I used Aspire to lay out a moose head in pieces in a large 3" spruce slab. Cut out all the pieces on the CNC machine, than glued and clamped them.

and that is pretty much the end of the CNC story. next I chainsaw carved the blocked up moose head.. finish carved it, painted it, installed a 1" piece of angle iron through the head to facilitate mounting the antlers... than mounted the antlers. hope these pictures are in order.

I chose not to use the cnc to do any 3D carving on this piece. I suppose with a good full 3 d model you could slice this and use Aspire to do a 2 sided carving... but I am not there yet..


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Very clever!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very impressive looks great


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent, Scott; you're an artist!


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

WOW, great work. I couldn't carve a mouse !!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

next level impressive....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The difference between us common folk and an artist!!

I still haven't found my talent yet, but I know it ain't being an artist.

Love it!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scott I agree you are an artist. That is so neat.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Not only are you a talented sculptor, but now you’re even making your own trees to carve?

The whole reason I built a cnc machine was that I am not skilled at carving...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s unreal Scott! You never cease to amaze with your talant. It turned out very realistic considering it’s wood


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Fantastic work, Scott! 

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Fantastic work, you just keep raising the bar!!
You need to create an Alaska reality woodworking TV series to compete with all of the other Alaska based shows!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Clever use of using what you have to make what you need. Nice carving, I took a class once but found that carving is a skill I do not possess.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

With chainsaw skills like those why would you want to do it on a cnc


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and the sequential progress posts really bring it alive.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job. Definitely looks realistic.

Years ago I read about a life-size carved elephant head, with real tusks. It was done basically the same way you did. The workers cut out most of the interior, to lighten it, possibly because it was hung on a wall. There were more than one working on it, and it took a lot longer, because it was a lot longer. I believe it was made from teak. They didn't color it tho, just put a finish on it, except for that you would swear it was a real African trophy. You might wish you hadn't done such a great job on that moose, if you get someone coming thru your door with a pair of elephant tusks.
:grin:

If I was trying for a moose, this is probably about as close as I could get.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Pooping-Reindeer-Candy-Dispenser/


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Striking!


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

Pretty, pretty, pretty! How on earth do you price that out? Time and material? Mind if we ask the price?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

To quote my wife to me .........

"That's very impressive. Why can't you do that?"

So I told her ..... "My talents are in other fields."

She laughed


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I still don’t even know, what I don’t know, about woodworking, but Scott your work is always impressive to me. Once I learn a few more things, I expect I’ll really be able to appreciate the depth of your mad skillz. Kudos.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> To quote my wife to me .........
> "That's very impressive. Why can't you do that?"
> So I told her ..... "My talents are in other fields."
> She laughed


You could have said, "I can but I will need to buy a bigger CNC Router." :grin:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Gary Salisbury said:


> You could have said, "I can but I will need to buy a bigger CNC Router." :grin:


exactly.... you need a Moose sized machine to do this stuff...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Outstanding work, Scott.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

I wonder with all the talent does @Scottart listen to soothing
gas chainsaw sounds carving away? Once again I'm going to
recommend some LEDs behind the finely carved eyeballs,
when you get a chance that is.

Excellent job!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Flames coming out of the nostrils is also a nice touch.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

We could call him Spot and have it live under the stairs? :haha:



4DThinker said:


> Flames coming out of the nostrils is also a nice touch.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You could have said, "I can but I will need to buy a bigger CNC Router." [quote Gary]

Tried that, Gary -- don't think it worked. And if she did agree to it, then what do I do. I couldn't afford Scott's commissions or shipping from Alaska!



Scottart said:


> exactly.... you need a Moose sized machine to do this stuff...


Scott -- you've met my wife --- think she'd buy into that?? If so, I'll let you do the talking for me!!!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Projects like this sound like perfect justification to invest in a 5 axis machine. That should let you retire the chain saw and all the other carving tools. There is also an phone app you can use to capture 3D scans of real animals (if you can get them to pose). That should reduce the time it takes to model them from scratch.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing work, congrats


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Projects like this sound like perfect justification to invest in a 5 axis machine. That should let you retire the chain saw and all the other carving tools. There is also an phone app you can use to capture 3D scans of real animals (if you can get them to pose). That should reduce the time it takes to model them from scratch.


Sweet ... with a 5 axis machine I would never have to leave my chair.... just turn up some recorded chainsaw sounds and let it play..


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Absolutely awesome! The talent you have is amazing!


----------

